# General > Genealogy >  Taylors of Latheron

## gh1936

I am trying to find more information on the family of George Taylor who married Ann Sinclair at Stemster in 1811. I am related through their grand daughter Margaret who married James Doull.

----------


## Christina Baldwin

Hello,

One of my McLeod relatives married James Taylor of Stemster in 1878. They came to New Zealand and settled here. I have a little bit more information on William Taylor of Stemster (possibly the father of James) who had some trouble with the excise men (illicit distilling of whisky - a common practice) and was gaoled in Wick in 1878 for the non-payment of a 400 pound fine. 
This information may not be directly useful for your research but let me know if you want a few more details.

Regards Christina Baldwin
New Zealand

----------


## gh1936

Yes James who married Catherine McLeod was the son of William and the grandson of George Taylor and Ann Sinclair. I would like the info you have on the misdemeanour of William. The fine was very large but I do not think that it had much  effect since my grandfather born in 1877 said that on a clear night around Rangag you could see lots of signs of stills out on the moors.

Regards

George

----------


## Christina Baldwin

Hello George
The original fine was 800 pound - so yes a huge amount. But your hunch is right that it didnt stop the 'smuggling'  - the story goes that when William eventually got out of gaol his wife had another 'bruist' preparing when he reached their house. 
I will send you a pm and you can tell me if you just want the details re the smuggling or if you want the other data I have.

Regards Christina Baldwin

----------

